# JLC Master Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

I do believe the new JLC MUT Perpetual Calendar in Stainless Steel may have just displaced the JLC MUT Moon 39 as a must have for me. Simply stunning, and for under $20K.

IN-DEPTH: Introducing The Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar (Live Photos, Thoughts, Official Pricing) - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Now that JLC is simply gorgeous.....


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful watch i kind of like it better in rosé gold but the price probably is not as attractive:-s
View attachment 1001945


And what about the more robust Master Calendar, not looking bad either 
View attachment 1001959


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful,love RG watches!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I have made my decision and that the stainless steel version of this watch will be my next addition. The only down side is that it is a boutique watch only (= no discount) but at £13,000 I still think it is a bargain. Can anyone tell me why I might want to look elsewhere or consider something I might have not thought of?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice watch indeed!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

GETS said:


> I think I have made my decision and that the stainless steel version of this watch will be my next addition. The only down side is that it is a boutique watch only (= no discount) but at £13,000 I still think it is a bargain. Can anyone tell me why I might want to look elsewhere or consider something I might have not thought of?


i thought US price was lower than that?
i think i heard 19000 at the boutique in orange county California USA


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

GETS said:


> I think I have made my decision and that the stainless steel version of this watch will be my next addition. The only down side is that it is a boutique watch only (= no discount) but at £13,000 I still think it is a bargain. Can anyone tell me why I might want to look elsewhere or consider something I might have not thought of?


It's a Bargain, at that price the only competition that comes to mind is Glashutte Original. But I prefer JLC in this case.
So start your search because the production of SS is limited. 
Good Luck|>


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

The boutique lady told me that she could get it for me pretty soon if I wanted to order it.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was considering this same piece but the movement looks dont justify the price tag. As someone mentioned before...its too "industrialized".
Fantastic piece but id prefer a little more watch p*rn from that sapphire display


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

shnjb said:


> The boutique lady told me that she could get it for me pretty soon if I wanted to order it.


OFF TOPIC:

This "boutique only" approach JLC are taking with the stainless variant is something I hope doesn't become a trend. I get why they are doing it, but that doesn't mean I like it.

All the best.

If there be not a conscience to be used in every trade we shall never prosper.
- The Bard, _Pericles, Prince of Tyre_


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> This "boutique only" approach JLC are taking with the stainless variant is something I hope doesn't become a trend. I get why they are doing it, but that doesn't mean I like it.


Hate to break it to you but it is the new trend with all brands. Recently AP have decided that their blue dialed 15400 and Royal Oak chronos are boutique only. Trying to force people to pay retail when the actual price is probably a couple grand less. The question is whether you are willing to pay extra for being exclusive and if you really think the dial/material is worth it.

Funny thing is that even GM manage to get their hands on Boutique only pieces every once in a while...


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Hate to break it to you but it is the new trend with all brands. Recently AP have decided that their blue dialed 15400 and Royal Oak chronos are boutique only. Trying to force people to pay retail when the actual price is probably a couple grand less. The question is whether you are willing to pay extra for being exclusive and if you really think the dial/material is worth it.
> 
> Funny thing is that even GM manage to get their hands on Boutique only pieces every once in a while...


GM? General Motors?

All the best

I cannot tell what the dickens his name is&#8230;
- The Bard, _The Merry Wives of Windsor_


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Hate to break it to you but it is the new trend with all brands. Recently AP have decided that their blue dialed 15400 and Royal Oak chronos are boutique only. Trying to force people to pay retail when the actual price is probably a couple grand less. The question is whether you are willing to pay extra for being exclusive and if you really think the dial/material is worth it.
> 
> Funny thing is that even GM manage to get their hands on Boutique only pieces every once in a while...


Unfortunately that seems to be the direction that most of the big groups and brands are taking in an effort to drive prices ever higher. Just part of a wider strategy to eventually cancel dealership arrangements and control sales directly. You can even buy JLC online now directly.

Look at how servicing works and scale that to the actual sales of watches - the future is terrifying.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> It's a Bargain, at that price the only competition that comes to mind is Glashutte Original. But I prefer JLC in this case.
> So start your search because the production of SS is limited.
> Good Luck|>


For steel there is also IWC but its not quite as nice. JLC looks the best of the three definitely.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

AbuKalb93 said:


> I was considering this same piece but the movement looks dont justify the price tag. As someone mentioned before...its too "industrialized".
> Fantastic piece but id prefer a little more watch p*rn from that sapphire display


I think the steel version is great value, but the gold is not really worth it given the identical movement used.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

monsieurxu said:


> I think the steel version is great value, but the gold is not really worth it given the identical movement used.


Agreed - the gold version is £7,000 more......


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> GM? General Motors?
> 
> All the best


Gray Market?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Hate to break it to you but it is the new trend with all brands. Recently AP have decided that their blue dialed 15400 and Royal Oak chronos are boutique only. Trying to force people to pay retail when the actual price is probably a couple grand less. The question is whether you are willing to pay extra for being exclusive and if you really think the dial/material is worth it.
> 
> Funny thing is that even GM manage to get their hands on Boutique only pieces every once in a while...
> 
> ...


My sense isn't that they are necessarily seeking to "drive prices higher," but that is obviously one consequence of the tactic. What I think motivates the decision to make the SS versions be "boutique only" is the companies' recognition that the most commonly purchased models are SS, if only because they are the most affordable versions. The other major thing I see is that it allows the watchmakers to keep tight the supply of the most demanded versions of the watch and keep the highest profit (profit margins) to themselves rather than to non-affiliated watch sellers (ADs and GMSs). Lastly, this approach increases traffic in the brands' own boutiques, which in turn allows them to foster relationships and further promote their own wares as well allowing them to increase their cross selling opportunities and obtain firsthand better market/customer information about in what direction to take new designs and innovations.

At or above a certain price point (varies by individual), most folks won't care about the difference in price between the SS boutique-only watch and the gold version they may be able to get at a good discount. For example, if one has no choice but to pay $20K for the SS, boutique only version of a given piece, and yet one could also buy the gold version from a GMS, one may well buy the gold version. For now, that has no benefit to the manufacturer, but over time, it will up the demand for gold watches. Once the glut of them has been cleared, the watchmakers are again in a position to better control supply and demand and thus their profits. Thus this move may well have the affect of increasing demand for gold watches too. Keeping the gold or platinum versions as boutique-only, in contrast, certainly isn't going to effect any change in demand for SS versions.

All the best.

This island's mine, by Sycorax my mother,
Which thou takest from me.
- The Bard, _The Tempest_


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

monsieurxu said:


> For steel there is also IWC but its not quite as nice. JLC looks the best of the three definitely.


Don't know if this is different in your area but here in the US the IWC perpetual retails for 36k vs the JLC MUT perpetual SS that retails for $19.5k.
Even though a dressy Perpetual in steel is a little bit odd, I still think it's an awesome deal.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> a dressy Perpetual in steel is a little bit odd


Really Jorge?

To consider that only a case in precious gold or platinum is acceptable for a dressy/perp. cal. is clearly crossing the line between personal preference and good taste/bad taste considerations IMHO.

This is your opinion and I respect it, but surely NOT some kind of general rule, as you seem to express.

(with all due respect and all)


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Galactic Sushiman said:


> Really Jorge?
> 
> To consider that only a case in precious gold or platinum is acceptable for a dressy/perp. cal. is clearly crossing the line between personal preference and good taste/bad taste considerations IMHO.
> 
> ...


In my book there is no rules my friend. Actually I favor change and innovation over mainstream, and that's exactly what I meant, is more common/mainstream to find perpetuals in precious metals on the high-end brands. Patek and Lange follow that line but that means nothing to me, look at FP Journe they use materials like Tantalum and aluminum in their watches. Maybe I am just a little bit bored of looking at the same stuff over and over and that's why when something fresh comes out I applause.:-!

Cheers


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> In my book there is no rules my friend. Actually I favor change and innovation over mainstream, and that's exactly what I meant, is more common/mainstream to find perpetuals in precious metals on the high-end brands. Patek and Lange follow that line but that means nothing to me, look at FP Journe they use materials like Tantalum and aluminum in their watches. Maybe I am just a little bit bored of looking at the same stuff over and over and that's why when something fresh comes out I applause.:-!
> 
> Cheers


Apologies I red 'odd' in a pejorative sense not a meliorative one.


----------



## Bruce185 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

As you are quoting in £, I assume you must be in the UK. I was at the JLC London Boutique last week and saw the piece. T(he only other one in London will be in the "almost open" JLC Boutique inside Selfridges.) Lovely! Buy it before I do!!

Best wishes,
Chi Kai


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

For downsides, several notes:

1. Black marker is for WG version, not steel.

2. Movement is finished like…just JLC.

3. Think twice if you have a collection to maintain. A mid end short PR perpetual is kinda annoying.

4. You put steel MUT right next to Master Perpetual, MUT doesnt look as good as internet tells you.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

seanwontreturn said:


> For downsides, several notes:
> 
> 1. Black marker is for WG version, not steel.
> 
> ...


Thats the biggest turn off for me. I wouldnt mind spending 5k more for a better finished look


----------



## el118 (Oct 12, 2013)

how about the 8 day PR model 1618420? Perpetual in SS too.


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Thats the biggest turn off for me. I wouldnt mind spending 5k more for a better finished look


In fact, JLC's movement finish quality is comparable to IWC, both 2 brands lack attentions to detail, especially on chamfer. JLC movement is technically much better with size being much smaller, which even makes it look worse.


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

el118 said:


> how about the 8 day PR model 1618420? Perpetual in SS too.


That's exactly what I suggested in my point #4. The funny thing is, 8 day perpetual has been there for long not receiving attentions, JLC changes its spring and it's in everybody's wish list overnight.


----------



## el118 (Oct 12, 2013)

seanwontreturn said:


> That's exactly what I suggested in my point #4. The funny thing is, 8 day perpetual has been there for long not receiving attentions, JLC changes its spring and it's in everybody's wish list overnight.


8 days vs 38 hours power reserve, both about the same price. what other justification for the ultra thin beside the ultra thin?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I know we get imbedded sometimes with all this issues of bevels not bevels, power reserve, Brand, proportions, resale value, etc. I am guilty of that as well. Make those points your considerations but if you love the watch that should be the most important factor. People always will have something to say anyway, so go with your inner kid. That we will be always my final answer.


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> I know we get imbedded sometimes with all this issues of bevels not bevels, power reserve, Brand, proportions, resale value, etc. I am guilty of that as well. Make those points your considerations but if you love the watch that should be the most important factor. People always will have something to say anyway, so go with your inner kid. That we will be always my final answer.


I would have said all the great things about this MUT if it was not for the request of bringing up some downsides.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

i think the 8 days pr is more stunning. Better finished and you can see 20k in that piece..anyone can. I just find it difficult to buy a manual perpetual since it would suck having to wind it every 8 days when i just want to keep it in my collection...not having to wear it every day


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

AbuKalb93 said:


> i think the 8 days pr is more stunning. Better finished and you can see 20k in that piece..anyone can. I just find it difficult to buy a manual perpetual since it would suck having to wind it every 8 days when i just want to keep it in my collection...not having to wear it every day


Mmm so true.
A perpetual that u can't just put into the winder seems too high maintenance


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

What does happen after year 2199? Is it possible to have a new date slide/disc inserted for another three hundred years?


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

ivanlt said:


> What does happen after year 2199? Is it possible to have a new date slide/disc inserted for another three hundred years?


Of course! They just make a new one and BAM there ya go. IWC keeps them inside the watch, a century slide i think they call it


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

ivanlt said:


> What does happen after year 2199? Is it possible to have a new date slide/disc inserted for another three hundred years?


i am very positive JLC is willing to give your grand-grand-&#8230;-grandchildren a new replacement of perpetual in exchange for this 200 year old one.


----------



## gopherblue (Oct 30, 2011)

Apologies for reviving an older thread. I'm in Europe on vacation at the moment, and I've been quoted a price on the stainless version that, after VAT refund and a small discount, is approx $16K USD (in the local currency). What is the street price (out the door price) of this watch in stainless at a US dealer? Are there discounts on the $19,950 retail price? Or is this a screaming deal?
is this watch still only available at JLC boutiques or are ADs now carrying the stainless steel version?

Thanks!

ps, I know I'm a bit of a lurker, but I'd be grateful for input!


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Piece is only available at boutiques and concierge so as far as I know there is no discount


----------



## Moloch (Dec 29, 2013)

Great price if the condition is like new. But I'll ask for a loupe and examine the watch in detail since someone sold/traded to the dealer after purchasing it from a boutique.


----------



## gopherblue (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^

as far as I know, it is brand new retail, but I will confirm. My out the door cost would be $4000+ less than list price.



AbuKalb93 said:


> Piece is only available at boutiques and concierge so as far as I know there is no discount


That is my understanding too. This is definitely an AD, but maybe the shop is a concierge as well since they have it? But they quoted me a discounted price, plus getting the VAT back.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sometimes if the AD is on good terms with the company they will get a boutique piece or 2...
Seen it happen with JLC


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Sometimes if the AD is on good terms with the company they will get a boutique piece or 2...
> Seen it happen with JLC


Never seen it for that reason.

I imagine it happens when the boutique needs help selling an edition that isn't otherwise moving!


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

GETS said:


> Never seen it for that reason.
> 
> I imagine it happens when the boutique needs help selling an edition that isn't otherwise moving!


That could be a reason. Depends on the relationship between the AD and the brand. If they are on good terms then usually the brand eill be very flexible with the AD


----------



## nnb203 (Jun 12, 2013)

Given all his contributions here, why is Tony showing up as banned all the sudden?



tony20009 said:


> GM? General Motors?
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

nnb203 said:


> Given all his contributions here, why is Tony showing up as banned all the sudden?


Wow what happened


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Wow what happened


Yeah I'd like to know too.?


----------

